
Show HN: GitCompare – Easily compare open source projects - amoshaviv
https://gitcompare.com/
======
partycoder
The information that is valuable to me is...

Does a project have:

\- passing unit tests with reasonable coverage

\- reported issues, including closed issues

\- peer review process and continuous integration

\- a large number of unique contributors

\- proper versioning

\- compliant and compatible licensing

------
amoshaviv
Hey Guys,

First of all, thanks for the feedback!

Regarding the icons, I was trying to build the tables with some sort of visual
cues, if it's not helpful, it'll be removed, @cimmanom what do you mean by the
second part?

@partycoder thanks for the guidance, we'll work hard to get all those data
points, i'd even like to add an ability to for advanced user to request a
customized summary what'd you think about that? Still looking into figuring
out tests though, for now, i've been thinking about importing the tags from
the readme

~~~
app4soft
> _First of all, thanks for the feedback!_

Make thicker lines on "Summary" charts, because currently it's too thin.[0]

Please, add also option for export report as PNG/SVG/PDF file, in style like
_Web-capture_ [1] or _URL2PNG_ [2]

[0] [http://i.imgur.com/1mpMB3h.png](http://i.imgur.com/1mpMB3h.png)

[1] [https://web-capture.net/](https://web-capture.net/)

[2] [https://www.url2png.com/](https://www.url2png.com/)

~~~
amoshaviv
Cool, we'll make the charts clearer, easy export is indeed in need, taking a
look into your suggestions.

Also it'll be great if you could send me your report URL to make sure I
managed to make it clearer.

~~~
app4soft
Also, as you can see my screenshot it's look like "Engagements" &
"Maintenance" ignored on "Summary" charts. So, as result there only horizontal
lines on the graph, instead diamond-shaped graph

> _send me your report URL_

Here[0] it is.

[0]
[https://gitcompare.com/report?packages=librecad%2Flibrecad&p...](https://gitcompare.com/report?packages=librecad%2Flibrecad&packages=librecad%2Flibrecad_3&packages=qcad%2Fqcad)

~~~
amoshaviv
Cool, thanks, i thought i saw it in the image, will take care of it.

------
cimmanom
Neat! I'm finding the icons being used for the table headings unhelpful,
though. Can only decipher two from "activity" (recency and issue count, I
think).

